# Realistic future goal setting



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

20 % Bodyfat at moment weight 14 st. Average podgy guy. Want to come down to 10 %. How long?

Diet

meal 1- 2 weetabix and semi-skim milk protein powder or 3 eggs/ toast

meal 2- banana apple protein bar

meal 3- mugshot/soup and protein powder or chicken and spud or meat in wholegrain bread

meal 4- orange and protein bar

meal 5- chicken/ beef and spud and veg

2g Vit C, 2 Primrose oil, 2 Omega 3 oil, multi vit.

Train

20 mins in sauna, then weights

5 days per week split

Chest, arms, back, shoulders abs, legs

Trouble is if I only lose 1-2 lb per week currently doing, it will take at least 5 months to get to 11 st which I think is the 10 % im looking for but how do you not put weight on during hols and christmas which can put you back weeks? Have tried eca and didnt really notice much difference? Thinking of winstrol GH t3 yohimbe nolva tren eca to really boost loss.

I cant drop carbs any more without suffering serious cravings and upping cardio on top of 5 days a week weight training which have found a way of finally sticking to is enough allready! I do my fasted cardio on lateshift once a week and on early shift its not likely me get up at 3.30 am to do the fasted cardio. once weight gone can just concentrate on bulking only. Shall I go down the drug route to keep the fat loss at 3lb plus per week is it OK to do this if not got that much experience/ lean mass?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Setting times in targets is better determined by yourself, by looking at your rate of fat loss and extrapolating. ie if you have been losing 2lb of fat per week for the last 3wk, then you could predict a further 20lb in the next 10wk. It is a lot easier doing short microgoals than massive ones.

I would calculate your macronutrients (grams of protein, carbs and fat) and energy from that diet of yours. Fitday or USDA nutrition have databases which can help you assess this stuff. When you have done this, post it back up to get feedback. There are lots of people on here who can improve your diet, but you have to do the calculations.

Why the sauna before the weights? Doing it after weights would be preferable IMHO.

I would not consider drugs until you have your diet and training nailed, otherwise you will tend to increase energy intake or decrease activity levels throughout the day to compensate.



> how do you not put weight on during hols and christmas which can put you back weeks?


It is about:

1 Knowing good and bad foods - good ones would be nutritious foods (turkey, chicken, tuna and cranberry sauce. Brocolli, etc), whereas bads would be roasties, chips, crisps, cheese, icecream, deserts (except for fruit salad), etc. If you eat loads of turkey at christmas, then the veg, there is not much room left for roast spuds or choc cake.

2 Have a VERY clear image in your mind of what you want to end up like, and then step into their shoes - would they be going for a power walk on christmas day or would then think oh just a few more chocolates whilst they sit in bed.

3 Fear of breaking tradition and rituals should be no more. Just because everyone around you seems to be eating like the insane, does not mean that you have to throw your goals aside.

4 Be prepared - think about where your at risk moments are going to be, and work out a coping strategy before hand. eg christmas dinner, works parties, the bar on holiday, etc. You do not have to totally avoid the situation, as you can often make better choices when in those situations that will have a more favourable outcome.

Alternatively, if you want to go to those rare places where very few ever get to, you can opt out completely of the xmas commercial madness and ask santa for a big sack of willpower, and whilst your family and friends are in the pub, you are there on the treadmill. They may laugh then, but you can smile to yourself, safe in the knowledge that you will have your six pack when you take your tshirt off on the beach.

J


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

If your 196lb at 20%.. Then to get to 10% you need to drop 19.6lb so should take you 10 weeks dropping 2lb a week?

Ditch the protein bars, add in whole food.

Up the cardio to 45 mins per day.

Dont need drugs mate, but 50mcg t3 will help if you are taking AAS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

IMO 16 weeks of ketogenic diet BUT eat a lot of green veg with every meal and use a lot of good fats like olive oil and fish oil along with good quality meats such as chicken breast and salmon. In 16 weeks you will be very lean, feel great, be healthier and be ready to add some serious size. Plus this way you will be able to stay lean some thing very few people achieve for any decent period of time.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I dropped from 13.5 stones -> 12.6st and 25%bf -> 17% in 3 months.

Cardio and low carbs. Cardio sucks (i smoke) so i built from 15 mins to 60mins in 2-3 weeks, doing 1/3 of the exercise on different machines seemed to help.

Since then i've gone keto, i've dropped from 17-15.5% in 13 days! So chuffed.

I've dropped a few lbs but my lean body mass appears to have gone up, so i'm sure that it is now mostly fat that is shifting and not muscle.

Summers as good as gone, xmas is still 3 months or so away. My goal is to keep going til then so i can afford to go out and have a few drinks and xmas dinners! After xmas, testosterone!! yeh  That is my mini-goal and my focus.

A lean 12 stone is very small compared to many monsters here, but im 5'8.. But it's a good place to lean up from. imo


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

ps hope that gives you some ideas etc


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

20%! id give up lol long road ahead buddy, i was 18% is at one point but i did low carbs 2x cv a day a.m and pw. min of 30mins each. bout 10 wks got down to about 12% by the end but i never realy go over 12% now


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> *20%! id give up lol l*ong road ahead buddy, i was 18% is at one point but i did low carbs 2x cv a day a.m and pw. min of 30mins each. bout 10 wks got down to about 12% by the end but i never realy go over 12% now


Total bull**** right there. I dropped from 23% to 13% within four months (3 years ago) on a keto. Note: I had no muscle left at that point.


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Witch King, MASSIVEMONSTER, adesign, Big Jim, Con( as usual) and Joshua - will assess nutrient breakdown and concentrate on a much more keto orientated diet.

A true image of what I want to become in the near future of abs and 10% BF and current muscle mass feels at odds with my belief of what I can do. I allready got asked jokingly if I had aids before I went on holiday 3 weeks ago at 13st( hence weight gain and this post- now worried about christmas but will be strong!)

Will post again with thoughts in a day. Ta.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't know why xmas is a concern, it's only just sept. You have aaaages of time to cut.

6-8 weeks with no booze* and zero starchy foods PM will get you in the right direction, add in cardio and you're away. (if not full on keto)

jmo

*it is possible lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

adesign said:


> Total bull**** right there. I dropped from 23% to 13% within four months (3 years ago) on a keto. Note: I had no muscle left at that point.


lol so you were still fat (13%) and skinny? lol thats the way to go :lol:

i was a fatty a few years back. I am now siting around 7% (on a diet as we speak) but never get that high % no more then 12% probly not even 12.


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol so you were still fat (13%) and skinny? lol thats the way to go :lol:
> 
> i was a fatty a few years back. I am now siting around 7% (on a diet as we speak) but never get that high % no more then 12% probly not even 12.


Not bad. Your bf% is about as high as your IQ


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

adesign said:


> Not bad. Your bf% is about as high as your IQ


Leave him be a better comment would be "his lats stick out about as much as his waist so who cares what bf he is" but that would just be mean:whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Con said:


> Leave him be a better comment would be "his lats stick out about as much as his waist so who cares what bf he is" but that would just be mean:whistling:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Must say i found keto easy to stick to and the fat came off rapidly, unfortunately i needed to work on my cardio so i had to come off it.

Will definitely use it again once my fitness is better.

The hardest part was coming off keto, you need to be very careful with the carbs


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

Dang theres a lot of different types of food to eat on keto- will do homework on which will suit me best- probably cooking eggs with veggies and cheese and stuff- make it more interesting.


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

How about this then for new improved keto diet

breccy- 3 whole egg omlette with cheese

snack- protein shake and peanut butter

lunch- cheese and peanut butter spread on it with a slug of protein shake for pud

snack- protein shake peanut butter and a bit of cheese

dinner- steak in slow cooker stew and loads of veggies spinnach, carrots and squash.

2g vit C +multi vit + 5g cod liver oil(om 3)

equals

3 eggs

100g cheese

100g peanut butter

100g protein

100g beef

veggies

Comes to about 200g P 100g F minimal carbs

1700 cals with 900 from Fat and 800 from Protein

What does anyone think? Too much saturated fat or will it be burned as fuel not stored? Just a starter but lost a pound in weight from yesterday so see how it goes for a week unless dire warnings from someone.


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

Just like to say thanks again for advice about keto diet. It has really helped having personal guidance (with the beleiving it will work thing) and blow me if it hasnt worked!

I went from 14 st to 13st 11 in one week following the above regime in diet and training and I swear I can sence a marked difference in shape of shoulders and chest shape for the better (under the podge).

All I can do now is stick to it and hope it keeps working- will keep posting- and if it keeps working I might have to do me own journal! gasp!

Who the hell would have thought that eating more fat would help burn it and preserve muscle or even gain it whilst most people (me included) have followed a low fat medium protein high carb diet (doh) and gotten nowhere except a smaller version of flabby self(bigger doh).


----------

